# New BIG SCARY SHOW: Midsummer Scream wrap up spooktacular



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

Big Scary Show
Published by Drew Badger · August 4 at 12:46 PM · 
New Big Scary show - Episode 164

We sent Badger off to Long Beach, California to attend Midsummer Scream (and to get him out of the Eastern Time Zone to give us a break), But like the proverbial bad penny, he keeps….showing….up. This time he brought back enough interviews to give you an audio journey of the entire convention.
We have 26, yes 26 interviews, and I’m afraid I’ll get carpal tunnel syndrome if I type them all out. Some highlights are Bela Lugosi Jr., Six Flags Magic Mountain, Knotts Scary Farm, Warner Brothers, and Epic Home Haunts.
Badger brings us the latest Deadline News, Storm rants about Astrology and planets in retrograde, in a Haunt Minute, Meathook Jim gives you his thoughts on organizing a convention, while the Haunt-strumentalist spins a trio of spooky tunes, and Vysther returns, reflecting on Hammer Films Dracula Series.
We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to……THE BIG SCARY SHOW

Featured Music: (Music for Haunts):
Storming Vampire Castle
Church of Torment
The Descent
#bigscaryshow
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------

